# Roadmaster Motor Master



## sm2501 (Jan 31, 2010)

I guess I will get started here. I am not much into motorized bikes, but I couldn't resist this one. Anybody out there have any parts? I need a flywheel cover, belt guard and carb. Check out the rest of the pictures under community and "My Albums"


----------



## TOsborn (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice, is it chain drive?  I've never seen one of those before.  Does it have a centrifugal clutch?


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 4, 2010)

Dude that is a rare and cool bike its going to take some time to find those parts..  It worth it though.   I will post  a few pics of my project soon.


----------



## mastronaut (Mar 2, 2010)

That thing is awesome! The rear wheel is certainly unique, I can see why you snagged it.


----------



## sm2501 (Jan 20, 2011)

Not sure that my heart is in this one. Killer bike, but I am a non-motorized person...and I do not need that bug! Anybody interested? Trades?


----------



## bricycle (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent regular e-mail, PM and carrier pigeon(lol)...  Thanks, bri.


----------



## sm2501 (Jan 27, 2011)

This baby has a new home! Thanks to all that inquired about it.


----------

